# "Postal" Pigeon Rescued ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The pigeon that had taken up roosting on the mailbox of an older couple in Garden Grove was successfully rescued this evening. Shortly after dark I called to make sure the pigeon was in its usual spot on the mailbox and then headed up there to see if I could catch the pigeon. Bless its little heart .. it was so sound asleep that I just slipped the aviary net over it and gently scooped it up.

It is not banded but appears to be an Old Dutch Capuchine mix .. has feathered legs and very small muffs but otherwise looks like a Capuchine to me. The bird is very, very thin but seems to be otherwise in pretty good shape .. this is not a good picture, but it will have to do for now.

Terry

PS: Just went and reviewed the standard for Old Dutch Capuchines .. perhaps that's not what this pigeon is .. will have to get better pictures and take a closer look at the bird tomorrow.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Wow...nice going!


Maybe someone's Pet who got waylaid out in the World...?


I am sure they will appreciate some nice hospitality and company..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well captured, that lady!

Did you take pug? 

John


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Terry,

In most cases like that, it's a sick pigeon that can't/won't keep its eyes open. Better figure out what's wrong and fast.

John,

I don't think Terry's truck has the necessary GVWR (load capability) to haul the MegaPug. It'd take some... special tires to do that, as well.

Bad Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Good going Terry, look forward to your update on this little one.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Poor little guy. Hope you can help him. It was really nice for the couple to try to help him.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone. I'm sure Pidgey is correct and that this bird has more going on than meets the eye. I'll give it a close examination this morning and get it started on some meds.

Butch, the MegaPug, was busy last night, so he was unable to make the trip to Garden Grove.  

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Butch, the MegaPug, was *busy* last night, so he was unable to make the trip to Garden Grove.
> 
> Terry


*BUSY EATING!!!*

Pidgey


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Terry... did the pigeon leave a forwarding address or possibly it was just waiting there for its delivery from Jedds?

 

Just kidding... good job.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> *BUSY EATING!!!*
> 
> Pidgey


Hah! Butch was busy trying to comfort a newly rescued Pekin duck that had been brutalized by the male ducks at the local duck pond.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> Terry... did the pigeon leave a forwarding address or possibly it was just waiting there for its delivery from Jedds?
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding... good job.


Well, the bird did leave a few "calling cards" on the mailbox but no real forwarding address  

Terry


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, the bird did leave a few "calling cards" on the mailbox but no real forwarding address
> 
> Terry



Well, either way, glad to hear its change of address is going well.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Hah! Butch was busy trying to comfort a newly rescued Pekin duck that had been brutalized by the male ducks at the local duck pond.
> 
> Terry


Sure, Terry. Whatever you say.

Pidgey the Doubtful


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Better Picture Of The Postal Pigeon ..*

Perhaps this is a fantail mix or actually even a pure Indian Fantail with some tail feathers missing .. I can't really tell as I'm a bit rattled right now from the loss of Valentine .. what does everyone think .. I'm really confused now ..

First photo in this series: http://www.rims.net/2006Feb24

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Looks an experiment gone wrong! That is some strange looking pigeon!

I sure hope he/she will be OK, no matter WHAT it is...you could have ONE OF A KIND!

A pigeon like that deserves a name in keeping with its strange appearance...exotic...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*"Postal" Pigeon Will Be Named ..*

Pantera .. black with light eyes like a panther.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, the bird did leave a few "calling cards" on the mailbox but no real forwarding address
> 
> Terry


Too funny!!! 

Neat looking bird. Hope somebody can recognize what breed it is.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Shi, You are making me overdose on the best kind of medicine again.

LAUGHTER!!!

Terry, 
She does look like she's mixed to me......perhaps with one of those crowned or creasted fantails. I think she is uniquely beautiful.

Feather


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pantera...Quite a beautiful, well fitting name for such a black beauty indeed!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


TAWhatley said:



Pantera .. black with light eyes like a panther.

Terry

Click to expand...

*Great name! Well done! The eyes ARE a very strange color or do certain breeds have that color? Maybe that would help in 'partly' identifying the breed/type/mix...

I really didn't mean to put my foot so far down my throat ("looks like an experiment gone wrong")! He/She is a very unique looking bird and must be a cross or mixture of other breeds.

Could you post more pictures? I wonder if any members have seen a bird like this? So far, guess not...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I asked Robert (relee) to have a look and here's what he said ..

_It has to be a indian fantail. And i believe it full indian fantail Just not what you would call a show type. It has the full crest the muffs and just a smaller tail. So its to me a full indian._

So, Pantera, is an Indian Fantail!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Eye Color*

Hi Shi,

I've never seen a fantail with the white irises but some birds do have them .. rollers and WOE's (that I know of) especially. My other fantails have either orangeish or dark (bull eyed) eyes.

Terry


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You will notice on most black fantails They have a pearl eye. Which is a light gray in color. Some will get a orange eye. but most a pearl Eye.. And you will notice this bird when it gets back its wieght and feel better will have a better color and a bettle sheen to the black. i bet it just needs some TLC and then just a regular dose of meds. It will bounce back. You could after it gets a little stronger pull the damaged tail feathers and they will be back in in about 6 to 8 weeks. anyways this bird is a saved bird now.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Robert .. we will be hoping for a big beautiful and healthy bird here soon. It's a love of a bird and a big 'un ..

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a beautiful patient you got there, s/he's in good hands now! How's the sweeties temperament? Does s/he seem like a lost pet or show bird? I was speaking with some reps of the AU at a local pet expo and they said people usually don't band their exotic or specialty pigeons. That sounded odd to me, wouldn't you want to identify any bird in case of loss? It was pretty sad, out of the hundreds of booths there only one focused on pigeons. It was funny, I played with wolves, every breed of dog imaginable, parrots, chickens, geese and cats and I got the most enjoyment giving those 4 lil pidgies lovin'


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Pete, It sounds like you were in heaven. Our pet expo should be coming up in March or April. I haven't been in a couple of years. But the last time that I was there I fell in love with this gigantic rat. This kid was just hugging him. He must have felt that I was enjoying him enjoying his pet....so he asked me do you want to hold him. I didn't want to give him back. I worked the expo, so when I got my break, I went back to get some more lovin from that rat, but the little boy and his loving rodent were gone.

I also fell in love with the grey hounds. O.K. I fell in love with everything, even the bats. There were no pigeons in the whole expo.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I would really like to see pictures of Pantera in the future!

She doesn't look like Uchiwa. Are there some Indian Fans who have more more developed "crests?"

What's the difference between an American Fan and an Indian Fan??


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Indian fans are much larger, have a more erect stance, crests, longer legs, muffed feet. American fans are small (roller-sized), clean-legged, have very round breasts, short legs and hold their heads tucked way back into their tail feathers. Indian fans look more stately.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks Birdmom! I'm trying to remember if Uchiwa has a "crest"....?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Uchiwa is an Indian fan, and a very beautiful bird.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, I think your postal pij is really quite a stunning bird. Pantera is quite fitting. Suppose it's too soon for you to have an inclination on whether a male or female, but I'm curious what you think is going on with the bird's health? Guess you may never know whose pet it was, and that's really a shame. One minute they are being cared for and think of their roost as home, and all of a sudden...
Thanks again for going to pick this pij up w/out protection.

fp

BTW, the banded pij you recently helped me with also has white eyes, a Show Flight.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi FP and all,

Pantera is better but by no means well. I think Pantera is a she but can't be sure at this point. This is a very large bird by length and height but still very, very thin. The posture is different, everything about this bird is a bit different .. could just be not feeling well, but I don't think so. I think Pantera is just going to be an unusual bird if I can pull s/he through whatever is going on. So far, so good.

Terry


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I would think in about 3 weeks of good feed And some vitimans The bird will seem alot different. It probably was just barely surviving and was lucky you caught it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Update*

I am pretty sure that Pantera is a PMV bird or one with neuro symptoms due to trauma. S/he was treated for paratyphoid but is still showing very PMV like symptoms. Bird is doing OK, so we will just keep hanging in there for the long haul.

Terry


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> I am pretty sure that Pantera is a PMV bird or one with neuro symptoms due to trauma. S/he was treated for paratyphoid but is still showing very PMV like symptoms. Bird is doing OK, so we will just keep hanging in there for the long haul.
> 
> Terry



 Isn't there a blood test that could be done to see if it really is PMV or not??

Anyway... my WAG (wild assed guess) on what Pantera is when I looked at the better pic Terry linked up-post was some sort of a Swift / Fan-tail cross... anyway, just a guess.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> Isn't there a blood test that could be done to see if it really is PMV or not??


Hi Tim,

Yes, I could have a blood test done, but if it is PMV, then the only treatment is what I am already doing for the bird. Pantera remains isolated from the other birds here, and I am being extremely careful with hygiene and biosecurity, so I am not unduly concerned about other birds getting whatever s/he has. I am considering putting him/her on a multi-purpose medicine just in case there is something going on that the Baytril didn't get.

Thanks for the guesstimate on what s/he is breed wise. I do think s/he is a fantail, but the odd stance and posture is confusing.

Terry


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Hi Terry,

I hope this beautiful bird recovers for you. I beleive it is an Indian Fantasy though I've never seen one before. The breed was created in the 70's by someone crossing Indian fantails with jacobins and possibly English trumpeters.I'l try looking in some of my old pigeon magazines for more info on the breed.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sirpigeon said:


> Hi Terry, I beleive it is an Indian Fantasy though I've never seen one before. The breed was created in the 70's by someone crossing Indian fantails with jacobins and possibly English trumpeters.I'l try looking in some of my old pigeon magazines for more info on the breed.


Interesting, Sir Pigeon. Would appreciate any information that you may find.
Thanks!

Terry


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

sirpigeon said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> I hope this beautiful bird recovers for you. I beleive it is an Indian Fantasy though I've never seen one before. The breed was created in the 70's by someone crossing Indian fantails with jacobins and possibly English trumpeters.I'l try looking in some of my old pigeon magazines for more info on the breed.


By a cross with a jac, you would have much more of a partial mane with longer feathers. And trumpeter you would have longer muffs. I still believ it is a indian fantail. One thing for sure its a pigeon


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

re lee said:


> By a cross with a jac, you would have much more of a partial mane with longer feathers. And trumpeter you would have longer muffs. I still believ it is a indian fantail. One thing for sure its a pigeon


Thanks, Robert. I do believe Pantera is a fantail. Perhaps when s/he is feeling better s/he will be more fantail looking. You're definitely right about Pantera being a pigeon  

Terry


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

TawHatley -- We Met On My Post about Names For Pigeons ! and You Replied sent me the Link To read about Pantera on here , I read every Last word and You Think Your Going To Leave me Hanging Like This " Not " Updated pictures and is it A FanTail Or Not and Is this Pigeon a he Or a She ? .......... NOW ! lol Hahaha " Seriousely though " Peace !


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Also a Beautiful Story ! ........ But we Need The ending to complete the story correct people ? ; ) Updates ................................................................................


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*postal pigeon*



TAWhatley said:


> The pigeon that had taken up roosting on the mailbox of an older couple in Garden Grove was successfully rescued this evening. Shortly after dark I called to make sure the pigeon was in its usual spot on the mailbox and then headed up there to see if I could catch the pigeon. Bless its little heart .. it was so sound asleep that I just slipped the aviary net over it and gently scooped it up.
> 
> It is not banded but appears to be an Old Dutch Capuchine mix .. has feathered legs and very small muffs but otherwise looks like a Capuchine to me. The bird is very, very thin but seems to be otherwise in pretty good shape .. this is not a good picture, but it will have to do for now.
> 
> ...


hi,terry,--this is a carrier pigeon,rrrr,rr,--great rescue,and generally slept on the mailbox.??--sure seems odd,,no protection from predators...sincerely james waller


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

jameswaller said:


> hi,terry,--this is a carrier pigeon,rrrr,rr,--great rescue,and generally slept on the mailbox.??--sure seems odd,,no protection from predators...sincerely james waller


LOL! Good one, James! Yes, Pantera slept on the mailbox every night.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AllAroundAnimal said:


> Also a Beautiful Story ! ........ But we Need The ending to complete the story correct people ? ; ) Updates ................................................................................


Pantera is still with me and doing well. I will try to get some current photos as he (definitely a he) is quite handsome. He is also definitely an Indian Fantail. This is an old picture but one that I don't think I've posted here before: Obviously, Pantera is the black fantail. The white bird was named Blanca.










Terry


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Though I know very, VERY little about the fancy breeds, I thought Pantera was an Indian Fantail with pearl eyes when I saw his picture. www.MickaCoo.org has rescued three birds like this in the past year and a half- including Winter (adopted by Barna) who came in shot and near dead but is now a spectacular vision of a bird and poor Tina & Tony- a little couple that was abandonded in a lot next to a gas station and huddled there together for three days until a kind person rescued them. (And Tony has Pearl eyes and that little ducktail of feathers on the back of the head too.) They're still in recovery but are definitely happier and healthier than they were. Here's their story and pictures of all three- http://www.rescuereport.org/2010/07/tina-tony.html

Terry- I'm SO glad that you were able to catch and help Pantera. It breaks my heart to think of a fancy little pij like that trying to survive out in the big bad world.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Terry!

Thank you sooooo much for the update on Pantera!! Wow! Has it been *that* long since 2006???

Pantera is stunning! Sending all our BEST!!

And, Elizabeth...Soooooo glad to hear about Tina and Tony. Sending our BEST to them too and hope they find a wonderful forever home! They deserve one!!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Elizabethy said:


> Though I know very, VERY little about the fancy breeds, I thought Pantera was an Indian Fantail with pearl eyes when I saw his picture. www.MickaCoo.org has rescued three birds like this in the past year and a half- including Winter (adopted by Barna) who came in shot and near dead but is now a spectacular vision of a bird and poor Tina & Tony- a little couple that was abandonded in a lot next to a gas station and huddled there together for three days until a kind person rescued them. (And Tony has Pearl eyes and that little ducktail of feathers on the back of the head too.) They're still in recovery but are definitely happier and healthier than they were. Here's their story and pictures of all three- http://www.rescuereport.org/2010/07/tina-tony.html
> 
> Terry- I'm SO glad that you were able to catch and help Pantera. It breaks my heart to think of a fancy little pij like that trying to survive out in the big bad world.


What beautiful birds yours (MickaCoo's) are! Great story and great rescue Elizabeth!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Hi Terry!
> 
> Thank you sooooo much for the update on Pantera!! Wow! Has it been *that* long since 2006???
> 
> ...


Yep, it's been that long, Shi. Pantera is a special bird in his own right, but he is also one of the last ones that my Dad was able to go and participate in for the rescue, and that makes Pantera really, really special to me. My Dad passed away on June 12, 2006, and he had gone with me on countless rescues prior to his passing .. Pantera was one of the last ones that I got to share with my Dad.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

My heartfelt condolences for the loss of your Dad, Terry!

I can certainly understand why Pantera is especially important to you! 

I'm sure your Dad is watching and grinning his approval!

With Love and Hugs

Shi


----------

